# hamster breeding



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

now before you start i know how most of you feel about hamster breeding, i am doing it and nothing you will say will change my mind

i have however found two hamsters from breeders to do it with

this is the male



















and this is the female



















just wanted to post this for those that had a go at me saying things like 'i bet you will just breed pet shop hamsters'

so  and :dita: to those people


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohhhhh Bernie?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> now before you start i know how most of you feel about hamster breeding, i am doing it and nothing you will say will change my mind
> 
> so  and :dita: to those people


This is EXACTLY why most people on the forum dislike people who want to breed their pets. You haven't proved anything, except that you seem to be doing it just to prove a point.
The fact is that breeding from breeder hams doesn't automatically means good babies. Even good breeders can and do produce many hamsters which are not breeding quality.

I know it's going to be like talking to a brick wall but this actually disgusts me. :frown2:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

the girl looks the double of our college hammie with the massive ears!


but i don't exactly see how this thread proves any sort of point? :confused5:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what colours are they? finding it a bit hard to judge from their pictures, is the boy satin?

whats their genetic codes can i ask, and what colours are you hoping to produce?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

the point is people were instant that I wasn't going to do it properly, they were convinced I was going to breed pet shop hamsters I don't know the genetics of

all im doing is saying I'm not doing it like they said I would


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> what colours are they? finding it a bit hard to judge from their pictures, is the boy satin?
> 
> whats their genetic codes can i ask, and what colours are you hoping to produce?


boy is yellow melanistic carrying recessive dappled, he's not satin

girl is rust carrying black


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> the point is people were instant that I wasn't going to do it properly, they were convinced I was going to breed pet shop hamsters I don't know the genetics of
> 
> all im doing is saying I'm not doing it like they said I would


but you haven't :confused5:
you've said "i have however found two hamsters from breeders to do it with" not that they're good breeders- or even if you know they are a Good ethical breeder.

even rodent farmers are breeders after all- they ain't bakers or candlestick makers!

but still, they're adorable... i'd genuinely like to know more about hamster breeding (and genetics) before buying my next syrian... what's the colour of the girls mask?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i thoulght as much, are you sure the boy isnt satin, could just be the camera flash, he seems rather shiny on the second photo

what colours are you holing to produce? what are their genetic codes?

also... are you aware rusts should only be bred to rusts, or as a last call if no rust is available, a good golden......


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

hoping to get torts

not sure on their genetic code

everyone on the forum I go on said that both of of these are compatable so I know that's not true, that and the fact her great great grandparents were rust and black


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

and he is definitely not satin


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

which forum would this be? and how can you know without knowing their genetics

and torts are sex linked, female only


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I do know their genetics, girl right back to GG parents and boy to great grand parents

I know torts are female only


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

So this thread has no point other than to say  ?? If people on here are so against you then why bother to try and impress them with the origin of your breeding pair? I'm a bit confused by that. Why not just get on with what you're doing?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you have their breeding, liniage, and parents/grandparents colours, then you SHOULD be able to tell me their genetics, unless of course you dont actually know what your doing?

in which case, wat is the actual point of this thread other then to say ner ner i want to breed you cant stop me so pffffttttt

if you want torts your best bet is your yellow black male and a black female
hope you like goldens

lost interest with you now, go troll else where :dita:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

well I'm not trolling but if you want their parents

boy came from a yellow melanistic and a black torte

girl came from black and golden


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well I'm not trolling but if you want their parents
> 
> boy came from a yellow melanistic and a black torte
> 
> girl came from black and golden


not what i asked at all, but good try :dita:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

so explain what you are asking then


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the genetic code....

for example a sh golden carrying no other colour at all would be

AA BB baba CC DgDg dsds EE HrHr LL lglg PP RdRd RuRu RxRx SS sasa sgsg toto uu whwh


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhhh, I'm with you....my hamster is RSPCA....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lopside said:


> Ahhhh, I'm with you....my hamster is RSPCA....lol :biggrin:


i have 5 that are BERNIE i dont recomend those type, they are water bottle chewers!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

all i will say is good luck, i hope the breeders you got them of where honest just because you know some of their pedigree wont mean they are good breeders, you wont know until you have one litter and get a professional hamster breeders opinion on the babies.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh I see, in that case I don't know, I know their lineage but not the letters that make up the genetic code


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

then i suggest you refrain from breeding until you know enough to understand genetics, i would also suggest you ask their breeders for their genetic codes, although if you know enough to breed, you should know enough to figure this out. 

so i will point you back to my earlier comment


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> oh I see, in that case I don't know, I know their lineage but not the letters that make up the genetic code


You should probably learn before you go chucking 2 animals together then.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> all i will say is good luck, i hope the breeders you got them of where honest just because you know some of their pedigree wont mean they are good breeders, you wont know until you have one litter and get a professional hamster breeders opinion on the babies.


the breeders I got them off are professional breeders


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> the breeders I got them off are professional breeders


well maybe ask them to help learn you more about the genetics of hamsters, I am not having a go at you, just giving good advice.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm breeding regardless of what you people think


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I've decided I want to breed hamsters or gerbils in a few years time so am starting to read up all about genetics.It's fascinating and soooooo confusing.I wouldn't dare try without doing a lot of research beforehand.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> well maybe ask them to help learn you more about the genetics of hamsters, I am not having a go at you, just giving good advice.


I know they are there to help me if I need it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> I know they are there to help me if I need it


Thats good then, Good Luck with your hamsters and their little ones.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Thats good then, Good Luck with your hamsters and their little ones.


thank you muchly


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh we know you are, and we also know you only posted this to rub the fact i our faces.

i will ask again, which forum told you you would get torts?

also
which breeders did you get them off?
i doubt they are good breeders from the fact you state they are "professorial breeders" if they are good breeders they should have given you their genetic makeup, it should really be on your pedigree documents

go troll elsewhere, no one here wants anything to do with backyard breeders who only take pleasure in rubbing things in peoples faces, unless i get an answer to my questions, this will be my last post on this topic, so on that note i shall end with one last thing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

polishrose said:


> I've decided I want to breed hamsters or gerbils in a few years time so am starting to read up all about genetics.It's fascinating and soooooo confusing.I wouldn't dare try without doing a lot of research beforehand.


I agree with this, but hopefully Tinkerbell has mentors in the hamsters 2 breeders? who should be able to learn her about genetics.


----------



## Wishmaster88 (May 22, 2012)

Not defending the OP as I also wouldn't breed if I didn't understand the genetic codes, but I am 95% certain I own a litter mate of the male. They come from a NHC breeder who knows exactly what they are talking about. The generic coding is not on my pedigree for my boy. But I know if I asked for it I would be given it.


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

For heaven's sake, this is just rude!!!! What is with this forum?

I bred for the first time this year from well bred hamsters whose pedigrees I had. However, I do not have a full understanding of genetics. I relied on advice and mentorship from the breeder and owner of the parents and others who have some genetic knowledge. Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> which breeders did you get them off?
> i doubt they are good breeders from the fact you state they are "professorial breeders" if they are good breeders they should have given you their genetic makeup, it should really be on your pedigree documents


I think you meant 'get them from'. And the OP said 'professional' not 'professorial'. Where do you get off? Why should anyone answer your questions? And are you going to follow me to another forum to tell me why I should think what you think again?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Tink, a link for you to read at your leisure. Syrian Hamster Genetics


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed until people can learn to talk to each other in a civilised manner!


----------

